
Why we're short Netflix - pavel
http://dealbreaker.com/2010/12/whitney-tilson-welcomes-feedback-on-netflix-short/#more-32766
======
neuromancer2600
"we think it’s healthy to disclose and fully analyze our mistakes (although in
this case we are not yet conceding that we’ve made a mistake in our analysis,
but we obviously made a mistake in terms of timing our entry into the
position)."

There's always a time factor to making the right investments.

